# How do you Spell check



## Sassycakes (Oct 27, 2020)

*I had spell check on my old computer but I don't have it on my new one and I can't remember how to install one now. Can anyone help me.*


----------



## Don M. (Oct 27, 2020)

if you misspell a word, and it is "underlined", just Right Click on it, and you should see a small window pop up with the correct spelling.  Click on the correctly spelled word, and it should replace the incorrect one.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 28, 2020)

I use a free basic version of Grammarly.


----------



## kburra (Oct 28, 2020)

Yep Grammarly,is excellent been using for years and FREE,link below.
Get it here:


----------



## Mike (Oct 28, 2020)

If I have doubts about the spelling of a word,
I open another tab and ask google.

My word processing programmes have a spell
checker and they used to cover anything that I
wrote anywhere on the PC by underlining the
wrong word in red, but for some years now it
doesn't seem to do that, certainly not in here
or most on line places, yet it works OK off-line.

Mike.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 28, 2020)

I have spell check on my Firefox browser.
If you are using Firefox this is how you get spell check.
*How Do I Enable Spell Check for Firefox?*

Select the “Menu” button located at the upper-right corner of the screen, then choose “Options“.
Scroll to the “Language” section.
Select “*Check* my *spelling* as I type” if you want to turn *spell checker* on.
Uncheck it if you wish to have it off.

*Enabling spell check for everything you type in Firefox*

Where it states to go to the Language section may not be available in all versions of Firefox.  Navigate to Advanced and it will be there.
You can also do the same with Microsoft Word to check your spelling.  Go to the Menu and Settings.
Those without another browser such as EDGE will have to navigate the menu.  I don't have Edge.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 28, 2020)

Mike said:


> If I have doubts about the spelling of a word,
> I open another tab and ask google.
> 
> My word processing programmes have a spell
> ...


Mine works here.  It may be your browser.  Give it a menu check.


----------



## Ferocious (Oct 28, 2020)

*How do you Spell check?*

*Here you go, Sassy..........c-h-e-c-k.....*


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 28, 2020)

I keep a dictionary under my chair. I'm English and the spell-check is American. In many cases, the spelling is different...I prefer my country's version.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 28, 2020)

Ferocious said:


> *How do you Spell check?*
> 
> *Here you go, Sassy..........c-h-e-c-k.....*



*Very funny Ferocious, but being English you would know that there is a homonym that is spelled.....  c-h-e-q-u-e …..*

Sorry, Sassy.
I couldn't let him get away with that nonsense but it seems that I have just added to it. 
Mea culpa.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 28, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *I had spell check on my old computer but I don't have it on my new one and I can't remember how to install one now. Can anyone help me.*


I just say “Alexa how do you spell. . . “.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 28, 2020)

I just type the word as I think it is spelled in the box at the lower left hand tool bar and the search engine does the rest. When I am tired I really need the help.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 28, 2020)

If spell check doesn’t do it, I ask Siri or Alexa. They are very good spellers.


----------



## Jules (Oct 28, 2020)

Safari has an autocorrect function. I’ve become lazy & type a few letters and let it do the job for me.  Sometimes it has a different opinion of what I should be saying.  



Aunt Bea said:


> I use a free basic version of Grammarly.


I sure miss the group on Facebook.  What a shame that the owner had to sell.  It’s not the same without her.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 28, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> I keep a dictionary under my chair. I'm English and the spell-check is American. In many cases, the spelling is different...I prefer my country's version.


Growing up in Canada I know both the English and American spelling.

There are not a lot of words that are different.  The Constitution was written in British English..


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 28, 2020)

Been using Grammarly for years now, and also have it on my cell... Great little program...


----------



## Mike (Oct 29, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Mine works here.  It may be your browser.  Give it a menu check.


I tried that but there is no indication to or for a spell checker Camper.

I am using Mozilla Firefox 82.0.2 (64Bit) browser, there is some mention
about grammer etc but nothing more that I thought might help.

Mike.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 29, 2020)

Mike said:


> I am using Mozilla Firefox 82.0.2 (64Bit) browser, there is some mention
> about grammer etc but nothing more that I thought might help.


Look for an extension..(on Firefox)

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/languagetool/


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 29, 2020)

That's a new version of Firefox.   Maybe they didn't include it in the new version.


----------



## Chet (Oct 29, 2020)

My spell check was always there except maybe not on an older version IE....can't remember.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 29, 2020)

Some of the worst spelling errors I encounter.  It's like fingernails on a chalk board.

Boarder instead of border.  

Looser instead of loser. (That one is the absolute worst.)

A poster criticizes someone and says he is a looser?


----------

